

The Purge: I Unfollowed 390 People on Twitter, and I Feel Great - r0h1n
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/02/07/the-purge-i-unfollowed-390-people-on-twitter-and-i-feel-great/

======
effdee
What this world needs is leaders, not followers.

